# skin problem



## Dee (Feb 8, 2006)

Yesterday I was brushing and cleaning up all my wooly minis and I found a large bald spot on my miniature donkey! I was shocked and mortified! I have no clue what it is and how I never saw it before! The skin just looks dry; there is no sore or broken skin. It is one the right side of her tummy.

I left a message with the vet, but can anyone help me! Iâ€™m so embarrassed that my donkey is balding! I have no clue what it could be???????? Could she pass it on to the horses? Maybe I will snap a photo and post it on here if that would help.

Dee


----------



## Relic (Feb 8, 2006)

Maybe it's just a spot she's been rubbing on something. One of the yearlings has a patch missing on her chest thats bald about the size of a baseball but no broken skin or anything. l watched the other day and it's the water bucket that she's doing it on just fits right on her itchy spot l think. To much hair and to nice out l see lots of butt and shoulder rubbing and hairy fencing lately including the buffelo down the road there fences and posts are real hairy. bla bla bla sorry have no idea what the donkey has. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nootka (Feb 8, 2006)

It is so hard to know without seeing it and doing some investigative work, with skin issues.

It may be that the donkey had a rain scald patch and the hair fell out and that is what you see, the new skin coming in, they do go bald for a while afterward when it gets better.

Do you see new hairs coming in?

Definitely ask your vet what you think you should do. I would be inclined to watch it for a few days and see if it is regrowing hair before I got too overly alarmed, though. Meanwhile, check everyon else in the herd and see if there are crusty patches beneath the long hair, or if anyone else has any patches similar.

Could be a lot of things, and I hate to be so little help!

Liz M.


----------



## pepperhill (Feb 8, 2006)

Sometimes ringworm can look like what you are describing. It usually looks a bit scaly and it glows under a black light. My donkey turned up with a patch of bald, kind of dry skin on the front of her neck. I felt the same way, "what happened, how did I not see this before!!!" The next day I was out in the corral and just happened so see the jack and her bickering a bit and he bit her on the neck and pulled out another patch just like the first one. It didn't break the skin or anything but now she has two bald spots about 2" in diameter. My two have never really fought before, so I split them up for a few days and now all is well. The hair is starting to grow back. Could that be your answer?


----------



## Dee (Feb 8, 2006)

OK here are some photos that I took today. Thanks for all the help! They were taken right after feed time so she has bits of hay in her coat




: .











Dee


----------



## wwminis (Feb 8, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]That's looks a lot like rain rot or rain scald!



: If it is, You can get some Malaseb Shampoo from your vet that will clear it right up! It cost $16.50 a bottle here! The only way to really tell what it is for sure is to have your vet grow a culture of it to see what it truly is!



: [/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## Dee (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the help. How does Rain Rot happen? To me I think lots of rain and moister in the air, but we have been having a crazy warm winter like you wouldn't believe. I guess that could make sense though. We have had more rain or the real wet snow that melts when it hits the ground the actual snow.

The vet still hasn't called me back...I'll have to give them another shout.

Thanks



:

Dee

P.S. I put a blanket on her last night since she is missing that patch of fur. Good idea or not?



:


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 9, 2006)

This looks very much like the stuff a horse had that we bought about three months ago. He had it on his head and also on his neck. I cleaned it well with betadine and then applied Shapley's MTG twice a day for about a week, The hair has grown back in very nicely. MTG is really good for a lot of skin problems and great for getting the hair to grow...usually can get it at most places that carry horse supplies. I did use a hood on him at night. Mary



Dee said:


> Thanks for the help. How does Rain Rot happen? To me I think lots of rain and moister in the air, but we have been having a crazy warm winter like you wouldn't believe. I guess that could make sense though. We have had more rain or the real wet snow that melts when it hits the ground the actual snow.
> 
> The vet still hasn't called me back...I'll have to give them another shout.
> 
> ...


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Feb 9, 2006)

This time of year it can also be lice and according to my vet it doesnt necessarily matter how clean your barn is eggs can come in on the hay if you purchase hay. The hair will fall out where the horse rubs to itch where lice have bitten them. I too was appalled to see a bald patch on one of my horses sure enough on closer inspection it was lice. I couldnt believe it as we clean everyday and to the floor every other My vet found it funny and told me not to have a heart attack Just use the powder and repeat in 10 days. The little beggers seem to be gone now and the hair is returning. Also my colt last year developed a bald spot that looked similar to the one you posted his problem was fungus like rain rot though not rain rot it was caused from his close baby wool coat holding in sweat. WE had to use an anti fungal cream on him by clipping time it was gone. Good Luck!!!!


----------

